# Last trip of this year.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Nov 10th I left home with my boat about 10:00 and headed to the ramp. Boat in the water and headed down river around 10:25. My 1st stop was the down river side of a fleet of barrages. I marked fish so I anchored up. I stayed there for about 40 minutes. I had 3 rods out all deadline, but not even a tap.
I motored downriver just about a ½ mile to try again. I experienced the same sad tale, no action at all. I then decided to head back up river.
#rd spot was on the KY. side above the I-75 bridge, deep water and out of the wind. Thawed skip jack and shad did not attract any attention at all. So I headed back to ramp and called it a day around 1310. The wind was really getting strong with white caps on the river. I got home and I unhitched the trailer and put the tarp on the boat.
This has been a terrible season even with the boat I caught only 1 fish when in my boat all this year! I do know I need a *fishing buddy* to help left the anchor out of the deep holes and get the boat in and out of the river. It was another frustrating trip for me. I am now starting to hang up my gear for the year. I truly hope next year the fish start bite for me again.
#catfishing #rodandreel #shad #skipjack #OhioRiver
​


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like you need to find some new haunts. Like you a lot of the spots that produced year after year for me have been dead this year. After a couple trips of 2 or 3 fish I decided to just spend the time cruising new places. Found fish in some places I have never considered before. The last two trips I fished before a front and netted over a dozen fish each time. I launch out of Tanner's 95% of the time and other fisherman I had talked to have had a rough year also. Too much bait? And the commercial guys have been blanketing the river this year. Never seen it this bad and I have using Tanner's since the late 1970's. Yea I'm getting old. Commercial guys really piss me off and no one at any DNR seems to give a ****. "Kentucky's got jurisdiction, nothing we can do about it" Did see two USFW trucks at the launch one day, but don't know what they where doing. Most likely data collection. Have seem them electroshocking paddle fish before looking for tags. Stopped and talked to them years ago on the GMR and they found a fish tagged in the South Dakota three years earlier. Wow! Anyway keep plugging away.
Slip


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your season.
I haven’t fished the river for a couple years and really miss it. However I can speak to Sliprig’s comment about looking for new spots.
I live in central Ohio and have fished Alum Creek for the last 35 years or so. Early on, when the lake was first impounded I found success at a bunch of spots. At that time there wasn’t any fishing pressure. You could catch impressive fish everywhere!
I worked managing restaurants for most of my life supporting and raising a family. I was a busy guy but still managed to fish any spare second I would find. When I would hit the water I would race off to one of my spots. Over the years, the wood rotted, silted in, the weeds died and fishing pressure increased 100 fold.
I retired a couple years and found my time on the water didn’t have to be the pace it was. Consequently, I slowed down taking a hard look at presentations and locations. This fall I would hit Alum turn on structure scan and idle around every point looking for rocks, hard bottoms, any other structure and fish.
I enjoyed a spectacular fall season catching fish from spots I would race over in the past using old and new presentations. I had no idea....
So, I said all that to say this. If your not catching any fish you might as well try spots that you have never fished before... you have nothing to lose. Maybe a new presentation? You may find a new honey hole or method or bait ( chicken breast marinated in strawberry Jello ).
Hang in there... Hope you find someone to fish with and next year will be the best season you’ve ever had!


----------

